# Sibelius Festival - Lahti 2009



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

A few days ago, I returned from a trip to Finland to attend the 2009 Sibelius Festival in Lahti. Of course, the performing band was the Lahti S. O. and the conductor was Jukka-Pekka Saraste.

I attended with various members of the UK Sibelius Society. What an enthusiastic group they are!!

This consisted of three orchestral concerts and two chamber concerts.

Among other things were the 2nd, 3rd and 4th Symphonies and tone poems like Luonnotar, Night Ride and Sunrise, the Oceanides, etc. It was like going to a restaurant where everything on the menu you wanted to eat...and did!

I also had the chance to visit Ainola, Sibelius's home, just outside Helsinki.

There are three photos attached:

Me at Sibeliu's grave
The Exterior of the Sibelius Hall in Lahti
The Interior of the Hall
The lake behind the hall at intermission
Me with the Finnish pianist Folke Gräsbeck and Sibeliu's biographer Andrew Barnett


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Your photos make me wish I'd been there. Thanks ever so much for posting them. (That lake has Sibelius written all over it.)

How did it feel to visit Ainola? Did you take any photos there? (I know it's hard to describe the feelings one has in these kinds of places - no matter how many times I visit Elgar's birthplace, I still feel moved by it.)


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Elgarian said:


> Your photos make me wish I'd been there. Thanks ever so much for posting them. (That lake has Sibelius written all over it.)
> 
> How did it feel to visit Ainola? Did you take any photos there? (I know it's hard to describe the feelings one has in these kinds of places - no matter how many times I visit Elgar's birthplace, I still feel moved by it.)


Oh yes, I did visit Ainola! Sibelius's grave is there...there is a photo of me at the grave.

It was VERY moving. It looked just like it did in the photos I've seen. To see where he lived and wrote music is justs unreal. It was very much like going to church for me!

The whole thing was great, Elgarian. And I agree about that lake!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome Tapkaara, sounds and looks like it was a great experience  - Ta for posting and welcome back too!.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

C71 said:


> Awesome Tapkaara, sounds and looks like it was a great experience  - Ta for posting and welcome back too!.


It was a great experience. And I'm gonna do my best to come back next year. They've already announced the line up. Among other things, there's Symphonies 5, 6, and 7 and Kullervo. Too juicy...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> I attended with various members of the UK Sibelius Society. What an enthusiastic group they are!!


Did this group include *Maestro K*, or did he make the sojourn independently?

What was your best _musical_ memory of the Festival?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Did this group include *Maestro K*, or did he make the sojourn independently?
> 
> What was your best _musical_ memory of the Festival?


As far as I know, Maestro K was not there. Former TC member Kurkikohtaus was, however.

Best musical memory? That's hard since everything was good. I guess I'd say the crackling performance of the 2nd. Saraste did not hold back the dramatic elements of this romantic work and neither did the timpanist, by the way!

The acoustic in Sibelius Hall are EXCELLENT, by the way. When the brass bellowed, it filled the hall, literally. This was especially notable in the 2nd as well as in Finlandia.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> As far as I know, Maestro K was not there. Former TC member Kurkikohtaus was, however.


I take full repsonsibility for my lack of clarity.

"Maestro K" is my previously used nickname for the Man from Marienbad.

Would be interesting to discover if anything from the Festival was recorded for future transmission or release...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I take full repsonsibility for my lack of clarity.
> 
> "Maestro K" is my previously used nickname for the Man from Marienbad.
> 
> Would be interesting to discover if anything from the Festival was recorded for future transmission or release...


Ah, yes, Michael (Kurkikohtaus) was there. I enjoyed many a beer with him!

I know that the Lahti concerts are available for viewing on some website call ClassicLive. But it's a pay service. For 5 euros, you can get a 24 hour pass to watch everything on this site, including the three full orchestral concerts of the Lahti Festival. I may do it just to revisit the performances...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Maestro K and me in Lahti.


----------

